# Windows 10 Rearranging my Desktop Icons



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

So... I'm not sure if this is a display thing or what, but since I've upgraded to Windows 10 every time my computer hibernates it makes several of the "hibernating" beeps, and then all of my icons end up stacked on the right side of my monitor.

I've tried turning off auto arrange (by turning it off I mean turning it on and then off again), and I've ever updated drivers for my two monitors (I do have dual monitors), heck I have even did an online remote desktop session with a Microsoft tech, and still the computer keeps doing it.

Any advice? Where to start? What to do? It is seriously annoying. I'm debating just going back to Windows 7.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I was having the same problem with my new HP laptop with W10.

I finally downloaded Desklock. It is a small program and easy to use.
I can now switch monitors with no problems.

http://desklock.en.softonic.com/


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Better yet turn OFF the hibernation!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Did you try the option "Align icons to grid"


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I used that "align" and it works in most cases but not in all.


----------



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

davehc said:


> Did you try the option "Align icons to grid"


Yes, but to no avail. Thank you though


----------



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

DaveA said:


> Better yet turn OFF the hibernation!


I would prefer to fix the problem, as opposed to ignoring it


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I think it is possible that an old default theme is causing this.

Try this:
Settings - Personalisation - Themes - Theme settings (at the top) - Change desktop icons. You will see a small square, botton left. "Allow themes to changes...." Untick it.


----------



## TQCON (Nov 30, 2015)

The desklock program listed above, that I downloaded (after avoiding downloading of other programs) appears to have worked. Thanks.
TQ


----------



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

davehc said:


> I think it is possible that an old default theme is causing this.
> 
> Try this:
> Settings - Personalisation - Themes - Theme settings (at the top) - Change desktop icons. You will see a small square, botton left. "Allow themes to changes...." Untick it.


This box was already unticked, but thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

Deke40 said:


> I was having the same problem with my new HP laptop with W10.
> 
> I finally downloaded Desklock. It is a small program and easy to use.
> I can now switch monitors with no problems.
> ...


So I tried the DeskLock thing, and I suppose it solved the problem but I am not at all a fan of how I can't manually drag icons at all while it is active. I'd still rather fix the actual problem than use a workaround


----------



## TQCON (Nov 30, 2015)

The downloaded program works fine. My icons no longer move and are staying put, even after re-booting. Thanks.


----------

